
The simplest Flash player imaginable (2014) - userbinator
https://flashasm.wordpress.com/2014/06/18/the-simplest-flash-player-imaginable/
======
mdaniel
It appears to just be a blog, is there a software link to go with it?

------
aprao
I would have liked to see a normal render of the swf for reference

